# question:  is layered closure included in hernia repairor coded separately?



## ncantello (Oct 23, 2008)

If the skin is closed in layers at the end of an inguinal hernia repair(49505) can I code for the intermediate layered closure 12032 or is it included in the hernia repair code?

Thanks!


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 24, 2008)

01086623 said:


> If the skin is closed in layers at the end of an inguinal hernia repair(49505) can I code for the intermediate layered closure 12032 or is it included in the hernia repair code?
> 
> Thanks!




The opening and closing of the surgical site is part of the surgery and not separately billable.


----------



## okiesawyers (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with Claudia.  The incision and closure of a surgical site is included in the procedure.


----------



## ncantello (Oct 24, 2008)

Even if it isn't a simple closure? as in the skin was then closed in layers subcutaneous and dermal....


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's one way to think about it:  your doctor made the incision to repair the hernia, therefore closure is included.  He couldn't do the repair without making the incision and completion of the surgery could not be obtained without closure.  You would never code for closure.  As stated in surgical guidelines, it is inclusive.


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 24, 2008)

Lisa,  Great explanation!!!


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 25, 2008)

You would never code for a closure outside the _integumentary system _and (I believe) the _Neurosurgery_ area perhaps.  Be aware there are very few black or white lines in coding!

For purposes here, closure is inclusive--regardless of how achieved.


----------

